# Betta and other fish?



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

So I have my betta Akashi and I have talked about him before many times and companions for him, but I have a question. He isnt as aggressive as I thought he was (my female kicks his asssss) so I took her out and put her in a 2.5g but he is in his 20g with 3 catfish. I was wondering if there was any large fish or medium sized fish (anything bigger then a betta) that I could house him with. He is nippy, but if a fish could hold his own, he would give up and leave em alone. 

So yeah, any ideas? I really would like my 20g to be more full of life. Thanks!


----------



## aaa (Jan 19, 2005)

the problem is, the medium and large size fish would kick your betta's a$$ if he was beat up by a female before. go with school fish like tetra i think, i am not really sure but fancy betta are terrible fighter (the veiltails... not the real fighters)


----------



## Dr_House (Aug 15, 2006)

I agree with aaa on this one. Bettas are usually only tough guys with other male bettas. When it comes to other fish, the betta will usually end up being harassed. The biggest tankmate I would put with it would be a platy, making sure the betta was still getting enough food as they tend to be slow feeders.


----------



## greggolf (Sep 25, 2006)

Ladies And Gentelmen I know a few fish that you can house with it. But first is the Betta a male or female. Remeber not to house two males as they will fight**. Check out this chart very helpful http://www.liveaquaria.com/general/fwcompatibility_chart.cfm Beware Of Angelfish they sometimes can be mixed with bettas. and only females with male bettas.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

What about mini puffer fish? I know this is random, but I thought I might ask. I just am really intrigued by them and I would like to know if they would work.

And frogs, what about frogs??


----------



## Lynnecw (Sep 23, 2006)

I have two 20g tanks on one stand that places one tank above the other so I got a red and blue betta and have one in each tank. They look just beautiful and were so happy to get out of those hideous little bowls. I too wanted more activity so in each tank I put some small tetras in there in addition to two cats. The Columbian and Silver Tip Tetras are good choices. Stay away from fin nippers for obvious reasons. 

Feed the tetras on the other side of the tank because the betta won't fight for food and they are terribly slow. Feed him in the same spot everyday and he will come to you when he sees you. I actually feed mine by hand (brime shrimp) while the tetras are racing around eating. And like the other people said, the betta won't bother anyone but other fish can tear him apart. They are slow and only aggressive to their own kind.


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

ok. here are some things to keep in mind:

-dont put male and female bettas 2gether...
-tetras can be nippy and not always a good choice but it can be done
-try 2 stay away from male gouramis... they like the same area of the tank and they can be aggressive 2 each other. try to keep away from all fish that are top dwelling and territorial
-bettas like to feel secure so try to have some plants (fake ones can tear fins)
-frogs can be done but make sure the water isnt to deep because they need 2 be deep... 10g tanks are probably the deepest id do... 20g longs are the same hight i think
-i would probably get some cories or livebearers
-you could get other things like shrimp and stuff 2 to be kind of a clean up crew... the betta might try and eat em tho...

hope some of this helps


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

o yea... puffers are mean and should probably only be in a species tank.... they dont play nice....


----------



## Guest (Sep 27, 2006)

Yep...puffers belong in a species tank...even the little dwarf puffers can rip up the fins of other fish.

I have Harlequin rasboras with my male betta and it works well. Other choices are flame tetras, cardinal tetras, lemon tetras, and glowlights....along with suggestions made above. Pretty much any schooling fish that isn't too large for your tank and isn't nippy will work with a betta. I would just have a backup tank in the event that they don't get along...which IMO is rare if you choose the right tankmates. Never hurts to be safe though. 

The African Dwarf frogs would work....just make sure it is the dwarf kind...or ADF. You could get a few to go in the 20g. Just remember that they are hard to feed in a community tank. They will only take frozen or live food and won't go looking for it usually, so you have to make sure it is right in front of them. As long as you can handle that, you could get a few. Just make sure they eat.


----------



## Kageshi17 (Sep 6, 2006)

Thank you so much for your ideas. I think I may want to stay away from the frogs seeing as I don't have any time as it is! And umm, tetras will probably work for me as tank mates. And I do already have 3 corycatfish and they are doing great. I also have a blue mystery snail and plan on getting him a mate, seeing as he seems to be awfully lonely. Thank you all for your advice, it was VERY helpful!


----------



## blcknwitecuban (Apr 17, 2006)

corys would be perfect. there very fun and lively. there a pimpin fish


----------

